# Need a broadband  connection in Delhi



## Jim Kirk (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello,

I need a broadband connection with good download and upload speed. I strictly need a good upload speed bcoz I will work for files upload on my website. 

I have looked for mtnl plans for Trib Unld. 749 which gives 768 kbps upload speed. Is it good ?

Also, there is a term - MTNL fibre to the home (FTTH) plan, as fibre to home has really good speed of 10mbps. Can i get this one.

please reply


----------



## gavnit (Nov 23, 2015)

where exactly in Delhi?  For better upload speed connection call your cable operator, they usually provide ethernet based connection which have better upload speeds.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Nov 24, 2015)

I am currently living in Saket(South delhi). I heard MTNL is providing FTTH scheme as well, so i decided if that is available to me, it would be better coz they are providing good download and upload speed.

Also, some friends of mine are suggested about SITI broadband, Is that really worth to go for ?


----------



## gavnit (Nov 26, 2015)

yep siti is using docsis 3.0 technology, check if they are providing it via cable modem only. 
They have good plans vs mtnl fiber. How much is your monthly usage?


----------



## Jim Kirk (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, as i said, i will mostly use it for my website. I need to upload some stuff as well. Also, movies,  videos youtube will also be there. Currently I am having my eye on MTNL's Tri B Unlimited 749 plan, which is giving 768 kbps upload and download after FUP. 

Also looking for reliance thunder plan 2 mbps, but due to lots of critics, i don't want reliance.

MTNL fiber to HOme sounds good...if it is available....can you please tell me whether it is available in saket area. I think they need a group of users for the installation. for a single customer, they are not going to offer the facility. what's your view.....

- - - Updated - - -

How about SITI Broadband....the plans are quite good and affordable. Is there any issues you have come up with SITI till now.


----------



## gavnit (Nov 27, 2015)

I ll recommend siti over mtnl, rest you decide.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 27, 2015)

I have been using MTNL for the past 4months and its good. I have a 1mbps UL plan no FUP. And most of the time is has 2mbps speeds(for 1200 is the best one can get with pings below 15 with local servers). FTTH is a joke. Any plan with FUP is a waste but you can get it for a single user. 
Try to connect with Spectra Net. They have awesome Fiber connections with far more better upload but are scarce in Delhi. Try to get that and you are set for the thunderbolt!


----------



## Jim Kirk (Nov 30, 2015)

Called up the SITI guys......

Maybe installation will be done in 2-3 days. let's see. If they are going to provide good service. 

If not, MTNL will be the next option for me. 

By the way, where is 1200 plan with 1mbps speed mentioned......i can't find out....


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 30, 2015)

There is  Trib UL 999 combo(combo gives 200free calls) pack, which after including all taxes is about 1200.


----------



## zapout (Nov 30, 2015)

I think trib ul 999 is an old plan and not available now(correct me if I'm wrong). 
Every plan mtnl offering as of now are fup based and there are no true unlimited plans anymore.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 30, 2015)

zapout said:


> I think trib ul 999 is an old plan and not available now(correct me if I'm wrong).
> Every plan mtnl offering as of now are fup based and there are no true unlimited plans anymore.


Oh, I see. Its not an old plan, but they have gone in very weird changes. Just checked the website. And it says it now offers 2mbps for 6gb and 1mbps afterwards. That 2mbps is actually a bonus. Lol. Its a no problem tho. I think they revised their plans this month only. I didnt even knew that.


----------



## gavnit (Dec 3, 2015)

its 25gB now not 6GB


----------

